# Well now i understand why people hate their jobs



## TheGuardian (Jun 20, 2015)

Had my first day today and 6-7 hours into my shift i got so sick of bagging. That's pretty bad for my first day, i know, but i'm completely hating the idea of work even more now. I said i hated being at home all the time but i'd prefer it over working. I know this is just wimpy for me to say but damn how do people do it? Paycheck doesn't seem worth it sometimes.. 

Plus i think i realize today that i don't like working with people, i thought that it was mostly just not knowing what to say but now i know it's just that i don't want to talk to people. I had a hard time smiling all the time and saying 'have a good day' to every single person, sometimes i just stayed quiet. Also, i hate the thought of doing the same thing everyday, i realize i want a job that does something different. 

It makes me wonder how many people out there are working **** jobs that they hate. I don't even want to go back i just want to sleep. I'm so dang sore rn. lol 

My co-workers were mostly nice but the work itself was boring af or hard for my out of shape *** (pushing carts in omg i didn't think id be so hard) 

Ugh i wish i could change my attitude otherwise i'm never going to get anywhere in life or i wish i was a famous youtuber, makin big bucks for doing nothing basically.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Yes, lol. My anxiety and depression got the best of me the last few jobs I've worked. Knowing you have to go back the next day is a nightmare. Congrats on surviving the first day though.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

That's why I pursued the career path because doing a job with zero variety and the same repetitive motions day in day out would be soul destroying. The key to enjoying work is variety imo, definitely something to aim for. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Yeah most people feel the same way.. it's rare to enjoy what you do every day. I was sore from standing and hated every one of my clients when I worked.. but I slapped on a smile and pretended to be happy because I have to make money to live. You're going to have to get use to it. Your only other option is to marry rich, go to prison, or become disabled. Otherwise you're going to have to work and it won't be roses and happy times every day.


----------



## EmotionlessThug (Oct 4, 2011)

You have to force the enjoyment as a position of being fake to get paid, and enslaved in a maze.


----------



## 7th.Streeter (May 11, 2011)

Kevin001 said:


> Yes, lol. My anxiety and depression got the best of me the last few jobs I've worked. Knowing you have to go back the next day is a nightmare. Congrats on surviving the first day though.


Lol @ the next day comment..yes going back the next day is hell xD


----------



## TheGuardian (Jun 20, 2015)

Kevin001 said:


> Yes, lol. My anxiety and depression got the best of me the last few jobs I've worked. Knowing you have to go back the next day is a nightmare. Congrats on surviving the first day though.


Today went by fast since they were so busy, it was non stop bagging. I don't mind that it went by fast though, obviously lol

And yeaaa not happy about going in tomorrow, in fact i hate that i'll get home late and can't ever relax because i'll have to go to work the next day! working sucks, i want my free time back xD



EmotionlessThug said:


> You have to force the enjoyment as a position of being fake to get paid, and enslaved in a maze.


I hate that we have to work to live, it feels more like we live to work. How to enjoy life when 70% of your time is spent working??



AussiePea said:


> That's why I pursued the career path because doing a job with zero variety and the same repetitive motions day in day out would be soul destroying. The key to enjoying work is variety imo, definitely something to aim for.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


I WISH i knew what i wanted to do as a career but i have no freaking clue. Anything that sounds interesting requires a lot of schooling or getting lucky with getting the position


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

TheGuardian said:


> Today went by fast since they were so busy, it was non stop bagging. I don't mind that it went by fast though, obviously lol
> 
> And yeaaa not happy about going in tomorrow, in fact i hate that i'll get home late and can't ever relax because i'll have to go to work the next day! working sucks, i want my free time back xD


That is why I'm looking for part time work and preferably no more than 24hrs a week, lol. Money isn't everything.


----------



## TheGuardian (Jun 20, 2015)

I was actually surprised my feet didn't hurt till the last few hours, it was actually my mid-upper back that started hurting half-way through my shift. probably from pushing carts and slight bending to grab groceries. But once i got home, man, everything hurts, feet, knees,thighs,back. Tomorrow's gonna be fun, thank goodness i only work 4 hours. I hope i don't work 8 hours much. Only good thing out of this job is it will get me in shape lol


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Kevin001 said:


> That is why I'm looking for part time work and preferably no more than 24hrs a week, lol. Money isn't everything.


Agreed.. work is awful but there's no choice. I'm going to be happy when I'm making money again though. Being able to buy what I want makes it more worth it.


----------



## TheGuardian (Jun 20, 2015)

Kevin001 said:


> That is why I'm looking for part time work and preferably no more than 24hrs a week, lol. Money isn't everything.


I'm working part time. Quite honestly i don't even give a crap about the money right now but my mom won't keep paying my bills so i have no choice..


----------



## TheGuardian (Jun 20, 2015)

I'm annoyed by the fact that a few weeks ago for several days i got an excited feeling about getting a job, changing my life and getting money and now that it's happening i couldn't care less, even about the money. I wish i would get excited again..


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

KelsKels said:


> Agreed.. work is awful but there's no choice. I'm going to be happy when I'm making money again though. Being able to buy what I want makes it more worth it.


Yeah when you really need money its a must.



TheGuardian said:


> I'm working part time. Quite honestly i don't even give a crap about the money right now but my mom won't keep paying my bills so i have no choice..


I hope everything works out for you, continue to update us.


----------



## Tymes Rhymes (May 28, 2014)

Grocery store work? That is what I do too.

I'm a cashier now but I was once a CC, pushing buggies, bagging, running around the store on errands. It gets quite stressful.

Congrats on completing your first day though. A lot of people at my store quit within the first week, I've counted 207 people whom have been fired or quit in the two years that I've been employed there and that is just in the front-end where I work.

Heck, even as a Cashier now, I still occasionally do buggies 20 at a time, clean the store, hang signs from 20 foot ladders etc etc. It gets very tiring.

I feel the same way as you, hardly anytime to relax as you know that you have to be back in a few short hours to do the same thing again. You learn to relax though during your free time and this skill is important.

I don't like talking and get very anxious everyday, I am certainly looking at other options and will take a way out should an opportunity arise.

Again, congrats as working your first day is quite the accomplishment actually as you will realize that a lot of the customers you serve either never have worked before or have never done what you are doing. You are already doing wonders.

I've been where you are now. keep your head up.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

TheGuardian said:


> I WISH i knew what i wanted to do as a career but i have no freaking clue. Anything that sounds interesting requires a lot of schooling


It takes work to get ahead in life. If you work at it now, you'll be glad about it when you're in your 30s.


----------



## TheGuardian (Jun 20, 2015)

Tymes Rhymes said:


> Grocery store work? That is what I do too.
> 
> I'm a cashier now but I was once a CC, pushing buggies, bagging, running around the store on errands. It gets quite stressful.
> 
> ...


Did you work at king soopers? I see you live in the same state as me. I was told being a cc has a high turn over rate since it's mostly kids who do that work. And yeah yesterday a few cashiers helped out with carts so i guess they used to be cc's or something, ive also heard cc's may learn how to check. Hopefully it gets better, right now i know i don't want to stay long. I've gotta figure out something that may be better for me, less people, smaller store would be good.


----------



## 629753 (Apr 7, 2015)

TheGuardian said:


> Did you work at king soopers? I see you live in the same state as me. I was told being a cc has a high turn over rate since it's mostly kids who do that work. And yeah yesterday a few cashiers helped out with carts so i guess they used to be cc's or something, ive also heard cc's may learn how to check. Hopefully it gets better, right now i know i don't want to stay long. I've gotta figure out something that may be better for me, less people, smaller store would be good.


Quit, only you can change your faith.


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

Yeah, if only I had some natural talent or something. Like voiceover work. Or was charismatic. With SA... screwed.

If I had to do something like look over a cash register or smile and greet people, I'd probably go ballistic. What little I was ever allowed to work was boring, soulless crap that wasn't even worth the paycheck...

You do need specialized training to get even boring careers, but then you have to take out a loan to get on a program, and then the loan collects interest, and then you get rammed with the bill you might not be able to pay back because there's no guarantee of getting a job, especially with SA, so essentially you're just gambling and here you need a certain number of credit hours to get a loan anyway, so I guess screwed either way. Literally, what am I supposed to do...?

How do normal people ever figure out what they want to do and then accomplish it? (Well, most don't, but at least most of them have more opportunities) What a crappy little exploitative system we've got going on here.


----------



## Tymes Rhymes (May 28, 2014)

TheGuardian said:


> Did you work at king soopers? I see you live in the same state as me. I was told being a cc has a high turn over rate since it's mostly kids who do that work. And yeah yesterday a few cashiers helped out with carts so i guess they used to be cc's or something, ive also heard cc's may learn how to check. Hopefully it gets better, right now i know i don't want to stay long. I've gotta figure out something that may be better for me, less people, smaller store would be good.


Why Yes, I work at King Soopers.

I once received a letter from the union during contract negotiations that our company has an 80% turnover rate for new hires in their first year.

Yes, CC's are mostly either 16-18 year old kids or special needs people. I was an anomaly as I was 22 years old when hired.

I don't know about how other stores work, but at my store CC's are constantly in the check stand. For the longest time, I was technically a CC but they always had me check or run U-Scan so I finally decided to take a promotion to Checker about a year and some change ago.

I completely understand not liking it there. Don't let anyone sway your mind if you genuinely can't stand it. I've tried for two years to become normal and content with the monotony surrounding the job but I cannot. Matter of fact, I wanted to quit within the first week of my employment but here I am 104 weeks later.

Stick with it as long as you can but don't hesitate to leave if you find something better.


----------



## mike91 (Sep 23, 2012)

AussiePea said:


> That's why I pursued the career path because doing a job with zero variety and the same repetitive motions day in day out would be soul destroying. The key to enjoying work is variety imo, definitely something to aim for.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


This true the same area every day gets borring especially when you hate what you are doing but when i work outside and have the choice of what i want to do and work at my own pace i get far more done


----------



## TheGuardian (Jun 20, 2015)

Tymes Rhymes said:


> Why Yes, I work at King Soopers.
> 
> I once received a letter from the union during contract negotiations that our company has an 80% turnover rate for new hires in their first year.
> 
> ...


Funny i'm 22 and starting. I've noticed most of them are alot younger than me, i just talk to the cashiers sometimes. There are a few nice ones and a few who look like they want nothing to do with me.

I've been thanked a few times for helping a cashier bag and i'm just thinking 'what? isn't that my job?' Lol.


----------



## TheGuardian (Jun 20, 2015)

Second day was alot easier, just did the same thing bagged and got carts. Although i only worked 4 hours.

Getting carts was alot easier today and i'm thinkin it won't be so bad and i do see why people like doing carts. Nobodies watching and you can take your sweet *** time doing it too. 

That's one thing i find funny, it seems like the clerks don't pay attention to you at all they are so busy running around. I stayed outside longer than i was told and nobody said anything and i also walked around the store a few times and again nobody said anything. Might be because i'm new but i just find it hilarious how easy it is to basically not do your job and they not even notice.

Also, this store is terrible at training (cc's at least), i was told yesterday today i would be learning the other stuff and yet nobody came up to me and i spent the entire time bag/carting. I know most of this job is common sense but nobody has told me anything about the other stuff i will be doing besides go-backs. Which btw i also find funny, this cashier tells me to take back one tiny cupcake to the bakery today and ofc i said yes but inside i was like really? One little cupcake you want me to take back instead of bagging these peoples groceries (who had alot btw) Stack go-backs up, don't waste time like that. I mean, i don't mind it but its unproductive


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

TheGuardian said:


> Second day was alot easier, just did the same thing bagged and got carts. Although i only worked 4 hours.
> 
> Getting carts was alot easier today and i'm thinkin it won't be so bad and i do see why people like doing carts. Nobodies watching and you can take your sweet *** time doing it too.
> 
> ...


Congrats, sounds pretty easy. I would take a job like that right now, lol. No grocery stores in my area are hiring though.


----------



## rabidfoxes (Apr 17, 2016)

If it's part-time, it's not too bad - perhaps if it becomes too much you would be able to move to fewer hours? It would give you time to recharge and also to look elsewhere. If you are working, there is no desperation and you can really wait for something good to work out. 

I ended up with my job (which is boring, but not uncomfortable) because once I took an entry-level administrative position as a receptionist and moved on every few years. After a 1.5 years full-time I gave up full-time working for life. Having little money is difficult sometimes, but to me it's worth the free time I have. Might be an option for you too? Then if you want to work in a particular field you can study for a qualification part-time as well. Mind you, in most jobs experience counts for more than education, at least in the UK (not sure about the US?). I've met people who never went to university and just worked their way up. Everyone told them they'd be doing hard manual work when they were 19, but when they were older, they had comfortable jobs while their peers were doing unpaid internships and struggled to get that first job (not even going into the subject of student loans). So sure, education is great, but it's not the dog's bollocks it's purported to be.


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

Seems like in the US, you have to have a PHD to do minimum wage work (and then need to have tons of experience (but not too much, or else you'll be able to ask for a decent wage) and then be able to offer them the moon and the stars as well). Unless you know someone, because of course that's what it all boils down into for anything good, having someone open the door for you and being charistmatic enough to BS and kiss up.


----------



## TheGuardian (Jun 20, 2015)

Kevin001 said:


> Congrats, sounds pretty easy. I would take a job like that right now, lol. No grocery stores in my area are hiring though.


My store never stops hiring, they've had a 'now hiring' sign up for a good year, maybe more. It's most likely because of the high turn-over rate, kids always get the job as a cc and quit because they are lazy fks.

I'm slightly feeling better about this i'm still nervous for what the 'other duties' will be as they have not told me. I've learned that i'll be taught how to do a propane tank exchange since i heard it over the intercom saying 'we need a cc for a propane exchange'


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

TheGuardian said:


> My store never stops hiring, they've had a 'now hiring' sign up for a good year, maybe more. It's most likely because of the high turn-over rate, kids always get the job as a cc and quit because they are lazy fks.
> 
> I'm slightly feeling better about this i'm still nervous for what the 'other duties' will be as they have not told me. I've learned that i'll be taught how to do a propane tank exchange since i heard it over the intercom saying 'we need a cc for a propane exchange'


That is great. I'm sure you will get use to everything eventually. But yeah I guess my city is a little better with the turnover rate thing. Hopefully I land something soon.


----------



## hevydevy (Oct 27, 2015)

My first job wasn't bad. All I did was check concert tickets.

I had an interview today and it was a normal interview but it felt like they were grilling me. I was on the verge of tears the entire time and felt my lips trembling.

If I'm ever in the position where I have to interview someone, I'd do my best to make it as easy as possible for them. 

I hate open ended questions and questions about my personality.


----------



## Tymes Rhymes (May 28, 2014)

TheGuardian said:


> My store never stops hiring, they've had a 'now hiring' sign up for a good year, maybe more. It's most likely because of the high turn-over rate, kids always get the job as a cc and quit because they are lazy fks.
> 
> I'm slightly feeling better about this i'm still nervous for what the 'other duties' will be as they have not told me. I've learned that i'll be taught how to do a propane tank exchange since i heard it over the intercom saying 'we need a cc for a propane exchange'


If you ever need advice on duties you may face while working there PM me. Tank exchanges are easy but then again management never shows OUR new CC's how to do anything.

Even when I learn something new now, it is usually because of my own inquisition and not because anyone taught me unfortunately.


----------



## TheGuardian (Jun 20, 2015)

Tymes Rhymes said:


> If you ever need advice on duties you may face while working there PM me. Tank exchanges are easy but then again management never shows OUR new CC's how to do anything.
> 
> Even when I learn something new now, it is usually because of my own inquisition and not because anyone taught me unfortunately.


Thanks i'll keep that in mind.

Yeah i totally know what you are talking about, like ive said before nobody has trained me on anything. We'll see what they do when i go back on wednesday but so far i'm surprised with the lack of training. Even though most of it is common sense they should still teach you just to make sure you are doing it right.

I'm also wondering if when i clock in am i supposed to go straight and start bagging because that's what i've been doing and nobody has said anything about it.

Oh btw you said you still work for kings? Where at? :O That'd be hilarious if we worked at the same store lol



hevydevy said:


> My first job wasn't bad. All I did was check concert tickets.
> 
> I had an interview today and it was a normal interview but it felt like they were grilling me. I was on the verge of tears the entire time and felt my lips trembling.
> 
> ...


I don't mind these questions, those are the ones they should be asking to make sure you aren't some un friendly jerk or lazy person. I kinda wish they asked me more questions as that interview did not help me at ALL for future interviews.


----------



## Tom5 (Mar 13, 2012)

I would quit your sh1t job and either go into day trading or real estate.


----------



## TheGuardian (Jun 20, 2015)

Tom5 said:


> I would quit your sh1t job and either go into day trading or real estate.


It's pretty easy for 9$ an hour. I'm starting to not mind it.

But now i'm realizing management might be unfair with hours so that may end up making me quit. My store is low on cc's and i've told them i am free anytime and they only give me 20 hours? I've heard of cc's getting 30 hours. So unless its because i'm new there's some real bullsh*t going on here.


----------



## TheGuardian (Jun 20, 2015)

Lol I hate my job again.

Today was only 5 hours and it felt like 10, was super slow and i was so tired pushing in carts i could barely push anymore.

Found out my new hours for next week. 3 8-hour shifts, 2 of those are from 4pm to midnight. Who in the fk shops past like 9pm? Those are gonna be some ****ty days. UGH. I know i said i wanted more hours but this is bsssssss. 33 hours total next week, yeah more money but, gdi i hate working so late. I hope i can stay awake.


----------

